# Which DSLR from Canon/Nikon should I buy?



## go4saket (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi guys!

I am an absolute starter in the field of Photography. Infact I am not a photographer but like photography as a hobby, not profession. At present I have a Sony P200 P&S camera and am planning to buy a DSLR either from Canon or Nikon with a budget of Rs.20000 to Rs.30000.

I prefer a Canon and want something that wouldnt be too difficult for a starter as well as something that can cater me even after I get some experience, not something that after some days of experience will give me an impression of a low end camera.

So all you experienced guys, please recommend me a good camera in this range.

Thanks.


----------



## max_demon (Nov 2, 2008)

also after buying tell which which lenses u buy .
i also have great passion in photography


----------

